# Need recommendation for U.S. France tax prep



## ClemTrout (Jan 21, 2017)

We are filing abroad for the first time (but hopefully not the last). Arrived in France Sept. 2017. Both on Visiteur long stay visas, both with income (active nd passive) in the U.S. Used to working with a CPA in the US for the past 30 years. More concerned about "quality and "knowledge than anything else AND the ability to help/prepare both U.S. and French returns.

Any help is greatly appreciated! [Aready went down the path of "Ex-Pat Tax "expert" who only does US...and couldn't even recommend an associate in France! argh!]. Ideally, prefer someone that you have personally worked with...and continue to work with. Although we are in Southwest France (between Bordeaux and Bergerac), have no problem working remotely via internet (and can travel to Paris if necessary).

MERCI BEAUCOUP!

Geoff


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

People in France don't generally use a paid tax preparer - possibly because the French tax system is more of a "declarative" system than the US system. The folks here I know who use an expert comptable to fill out their French declarations are generally those who have a business and either the comptable does their personal taxes as sort of a "side service" to their business relationship or they have the sort of business where the results are taken into their personal tax declaration.

By all means, find someone who knows how to do US returns for expats. There are any number of subtleties to that process. But for your French declarations you may just want to book an appointment with your local tax office to have them help you fill in the forms. If all or most of your income is US sourced, the key thing is knowing where to indicate the tax treatment on the 2047 form (for foreign source income) after it is properly listed on the regular 2042 (which is the base tax form). (I hope I have those numbers right - it's too early to "engage" just yet with the French forms this year.)

There is little or no "interplay" between the two sets of tax forms, so it's not really necessary to find someone familiar with both unless you have fairly complex investments in both countries. (And if that's the case, be very careful with the US FATCA rules.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ClemTrout (Jan 21, 2017)

Merci Bev. Any thoughts on a firm or person who knows how to do US returns for expats? It is my experience that personal recommendation is a better indicator of quality than a flashy web ad.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Afraid I can't help you on the matter of a preparer for your US taxes. I've always just done my own. There are tax preparation programs and websites that suffice for overseas filers - the usual "suspects": TurboTax, TaxAct, H&R Block and some others - though you have to have some idea what you're doing. Take a look through IRS Publication 54 to get a general idea of the main aspects of filing from overseas and see what you think.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Veronat (Feb 18, 2018)

How about US tax preparer in London, UK? i know some US people from Paris paid for services in London, UK. They contact via email and Skype. It works well, if you would like, I can recommend you serveral companies in London. Plz be aware of doggy Companies either in France or any where. I know US CPA company the director has US CPA qualification but they has only 2-3 yrs in US tax before they did audit or bookkeeping. They tell everyone we have 15 yrs experience in accountancy, they try to make people think they have many yrs experience in tax. As A CPA they study not only tax but also about finance, audit and etc. To do US tax, IRS also offer EA US tax qualification to focus on tax issue only. People has Ea qualification allow to prepare us tax and submit to irs or present client on be half. So before you decide to use any service from any company, dont forget to ask how long you have experience and being trained in Taxif they say i am us CPA in US many yrs. dont care abou that, they try to avoid answeing yr question. some of them (CPA) even didnt know US citizen has to file tax return if you live out of US untill they move to different countries to work. Such rubbish CPA. If they say IM EA (enroll agent- US tax qualification) it means they have been doing tax.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Veronat raises a valid point, though there's no real way to evaluate the experience level of tax advisers or preparers. It may be possible to find an enrolled agent - usually best done through the EA professional association, the National Association of Enrolled Agents - https://www.naea.org/ There is a button at the top of the page to "Find a Tax Expert" - just click on their search page without filling in a zip code, then you'll get to a page to "refine your search" where there is a listing of countries where EAs are located. 

The same caveat goes for EAs as for CPAs - they may have lots of experience, or they may have just set up in business two weeks ago. Most EAs seem to be accountants of one variety or another and usually have an accountancy or bookkeeping business on the side. But the training and testing is pretty good for the EAs and they're a good resource for those looking for tax assistance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Veronat (Feb 18, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> Veronat raises a valid point, though there's no real way to evaluate the experience level of tax advisers or preparers. It may be possible to find an enrolled agent - usually best done through the EA professional association, the National Association of Enrolled Agents - https://www.naea.org/ There is a button at the top of the page to "Find a Tax Expert" - just click on their search page without filling in a zip code, then you'll get to a page to "refine your search" where there is a listing of countries where EAs are located.
> 
> The same caveat goes for EAs as for CPAs - they may have lots of experience, or they may have just set up in business two weeks ago. Most EAs seem to be accountants of one variety or another and usually have an accountancy or bookkeeping business on the side. But the training and testing is pretty good for the EAs and they're a good resource for those looking for tax assistance.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Yeah, you know some people prefer CPA than EA, some people even dont know what is EA, they want a CPA - chartered accountant sounds more fancy than EA, but they should know that CPA knows everything but in general so when they finish study, they can choose to focus on area they want to be specialist, some does everythibg a little bit, some works in bank,... but i think in CPA qualification, tax module is not as detailed as EA.
People can spot some rubbish CPA by their linkedin profile and the way they introduced themself. I know sometimes they cant lie totally as they are scared of being sued by providing wrong info about their professional experience. 

Maybe when I have time, I will write an post about how to spot out rubbish CpA firm. Definitely, just for reference, not 100% applying to all CPAs but at least If any companies sound even a bit doggy better you should stay away. Doesnt matter its cheap fee. Sometime they give cheap fee but a yr after they rise their fee. You thought they are good, u r up to date with tax filing so you r happy to stay and pay. But u dont know that bc of lacking of experience, they prepare your return not good and make you pay more than what you should pay by saying oh just to be on safe side, just do it, or didnt know how to claim treaty so you have to tax twice or no need to pay but they make you pay for example personal pension plan, as you havent received distribution yet, but they file it as PFIC so at the end you pay tax on the invesment in personal pension plan which you havnt received income till you are retired. And many issues....


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Non-compliance is better than the best tax preparer, if you are in a situation where that is possible. For many if not most dual citizens, it's certainly a better option than entering the US tax system.


----------



## Ian_P (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey there! Have you had any luck with this? I’m in Bordeaux and in a similar boat (arrived in France in May). I have US income through my LLC in California and would just prefer to find someone who can handle this and make sure everything is properly filed. Did you ever come across a good recommendation? Fingers crossed


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're looking for someone to handle just your US returns, H&R Block has an online service specifically for expats. But it can be pricey. Anyhow, here's the site: https://www.hrblock.com/expat-tax-preparation/
Cheers,
Bev


----------

